# Pixie's Rescue- Who is my Mommy?



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I took a page from Jessica's book, and decided to share Pixie's rescue with you. I think you'll be surprised at who raised her! This was also written for a rescue site.

Pixie’s Rescue 

by Jeanie
Pennsylvania, USA


It was very early in the morning when I was awakened by one of my collies' continual barking. My ten year old son soon came to the bedroom door. "Mommy, Laddie's barking at a little black kitten. It's crying and crying in the window well near the porch." My mother collie, Sari, was lying beside my bed. She was an "earth mother" if ever one existed, and had just had a false pregnancy. I answered my son while still half asleep. "Give it to Sari. She'll take care of it." He brought the tiny kitten into my room, and I fell asleep immediately. The whole episode might as well have been a dream. 

When I awakened, I saw Sari nursing and bathing a tiny black kitten. She was as happy and contented as if it were the puppies she thought she was going to have! I was so pleased-- until I picked up the kitten. The poor little girl had running diarrhea-and I had given her to my show collie to care for! The kitten was all black with a tiny drop of white nestled under her chin. Her bright blue eyes reaffirmed what I had already surmised. She was very young, too young to leave her mother. I called the vet and made the first appointment of the day. Since I had an hour before the appointment, I quickly made some formula for the kitten from canned milk, water, and a bit of Karo syrup. But the kitten was unable to eat from a dish. She was too young, and had never learned.

The vet had better news for me than I expected. The diarrhea was not caused by disease. It was caused by someone snatching a four week old kitten away from her mother and littermates and leaving her in a stranger's window well. She was in good health, but the shock of abandonment had upset her tiny digestive system. Armed with medication, little Pixie and I went home. The diarrhea soon stopped, and her collie mother bathed and nursed her. I don't know if Sari had enough milk to nourish her, but Pixie had all the mother love a kitten could want. Many times a day I went into the bedroom and dipped my finger in formula for Pixie to lick. It took only a few days for my new baby to learn that the milk was coming from the bowl, and she was soon able to lap up the formula like a pro. Nevertheless, she kneaded and nursed from her collie mother, and kneaded the tummy of Laddie, who had initially found her and called for help.

Pixie lived for sixteen more years. There were many things about her that remain unforgettable. She liked to lie under the covers with me and put her paw on my lips to sleep, and her purring was the loudest I have ever heard. She had great dignity, so much so that our other cats immediately accepted her. Eventually, she became the alpha cat, regardless of the fact that she was younger and smaller than our big neutered male. She continued to cuddle with the collies until the day she died. Pixie and I had a special bond that only another cat owner would understand. Her dignity and loving nature will always be remembered.. She was The Royal Pix, raised by seventy pound collies and dearly loved by her human family. She was special. She was found in a window well, but found a home in my heart.


----------



## kate (Jun 30, 2003)

Aww what a sweet story!!! I love Cat Tails! haha i love that name too


----------



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

awwwww, what a great story...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Jeannie that was a great story! How sweet that the kitten had a great mama Collie to take care of her. I love happy stories


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Is the Jessica you are mentioning here the same with the Jessica that is a member of the forum?
I haven't seen her in a while! A very nice person offering advice (alongside with other kind members) as soon as I popped in the forum . I hope she is alright! Come back Jessica !


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, Jessica's rescue story is also posted here. I talked with Jessica through a PM and she has a lot going on in her life just now. She hopes to return. I'm sure she'd love to hear from you all.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

At least she is alright...she is missed here !


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Jeanie, after your lovely welcome to this newbie and the mention of your special Pixie, I found this wonderful story. What a heartwarming relationship, and I can only hope that my Pixie will live as long and loving a life as yours.

My Pixie has a black spot under her otherwise all-white chin, the reverse of yours. She is also the LOUDEST rumbling purrmachine of my bunch, and you can hear her from the end of the room. When eating, she goes to all the food bowls and shoves all the cats out of the way even though they're twice her size.

I gave mine an extra cuddle and kiss in honor of your RB Pixie. She was indeed a very special girl.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're sweet. I can never forget my Pixie, and wish the whole world could know how special she was to me. :)


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww what a sweet story! Isn't is amazing how some animals will take another ones baby and raise it as their own? Gracie has been Lilly's mom since the day we brought her home. She and Lilly have a bond between them that I have never seen before. Garry and I are truly amazed. Gracie "nurses" her and she has been spayed for months now. The vet says Lilly suckling is comforting for the both of them! We were amazed when we first discovered this. The story you told was so awesome. This goes to show how it is so easy to love anothers child when you adopt. It doesn't matter if you are the birth mother or not, the humans and animals capacity to love is unbelieveable.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're so right. Animals are capable of so much love. :luv


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Pixie*

That's a beautiful story, Jeanie.

seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She was special, Shelly.  I stilll miss her and her collie parents, even though they have all crossed the bridge.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

I know this is late..whay late but I had to say this was a very touching story Jeanie. very well written. I'm so glad you gave Pixie a home-she lived 16 wonderful years.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you, Megan. I'll never forget my Pixie. :luv


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I just found your wonderful story about sweet littile Pixie. I know what it's like to share a special bond with a feline friend, and how hard it is when that friend must cross the Bridge.
Rest in peace and joy, Pixie.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're very kind, Gunterkat.  I'll always hold her in my heart.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful story!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I hope this will change your mind:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=670&


Tears!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Me too, Merry! It touches my heart to know that my Pixie's life is still touching others. And my sweet collies, too!


----------

